

HeyZap (YC S09) Launches Microtransaction Platform - judegomila
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/25/flash-gaming-payments-heat-up-heyzap-launches-microtransaction-platform/

======
tybris
At some point someone's going to set-up a succesful virtual currency exchange
and the government is going to step in for creating an illegal currency.

~~~
crescendo
I was actually wondering the other day whether Apple does any kind of
arbitrage behind the scenes of their international app store sales. Seems like
they could be making a lot of extra money that way.

Maybe there's an opportunity for a startup here?

~~~
eru
How should that arbitrage work? (As far as I know exploiting arbitrage on
foreign exchange markets tends to need insane amounts of money.)

------
callmeed
50/50 revenue split ... good for them if it works, but I don't usually see
ecommerce providers taking that big a cut ... except maybe amazon

~~~
vaksel
yeah I think developers would prefer Kongregate's model better since they give
100% of revenue to the game developer.

~~~
judegomila
Kongregate only offer up to 50% rev share on the advertising and if they offer
100% on the virtual goods part then its not a business model for them.

~~~
vaksel
that's for ads, the tips go 100% to the developer

edit: it may not be a business model for them, but that's kinda the point. It
makes Kongregate look more developer friendly.

------
rudyfink
This is the modern equivalent of the quarter fed arcade game. Instead of games
designed to kill me off not matter what I'm now going to see games designed to
limit my progress no matter what? I can't say I'm looking forward to this bold
new era of incentives for games designed to try and up sell me.

~~~
eru
They will have to compete against games that are nicer to you.

------
vaksel
what does USV stand for in the title?

~~~
callmeed
Union Square Ventures [http://blog.heyzap.com/uncategorized/heyzap-receives-
funding...](http://blog.heyzap.com/uncategorized/heyzap-receives-funding-from-
union-square-ventures/)

~~~
lacker
Interesting that Zynga and Heyzap are both USV-funded now.

